# Wasabi !



## HOBIE (Nov 6, 2014)

Love the stuff & healthy for you if you have a look on the web.  Always have a tube in our fridge. Good for heart & anti inflamitory in joints etc .  Knocks your head off at times      Chilleman needs to try


----------



## Bloden (Nov 6, 2014)

I looooove wasabi. And pickled gingrrrr. Sushi...


----------



## Aoife (Nov 6, 2014)

Most wasabi in this country is apparently normal horseradish dyed green (Q.I.fact!) Something to do with how long the Japanese stuff takes to grow and then transport costs.  Not that this bothered me, I have been asked on more than one occasion if I'd like some roast beef with my horseradish sauce!  The more it cleans out your sinuses the better.  

I also have an addiction to wasabi coated peas!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 6, 2014)

It just feels like it does you good !  Wham !


----------



## Bloden (Nov 6, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> It just feels like it does you good !  Wham !



You're so right, Hobie. Anything that makes my nose run when I'm eating it must be good for me.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 6, 2014)

Am pleased its not just me who is mad   I eat it straight from the tube by its self. Talk about snacks from the fridge


----------



## Bloden (Nov 6, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Am pleased its not just me who is mad   I eat it straight from the tube by its self. Talk about snacks from the fridge



Mad? Moi?! Why thank you!


----------



## bill hopkinson (Nov 7, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Love the stuff & healthy for you if you have a look on the web.  Always have a tube in our fridge. Good for heart & anti inflamitory in joints etc .  Knocks your head off at times      Chilleman needs to try


My other half eats the wasabi (from the japanese section of the chinese supermarket)  and I eat the pickled ginger.
Don't know if it does us good, just the spice of life.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 8, 2014)

Have a look on the web Bill


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOO i tryed wasabi nuts at work last week just yuk lol


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 8, 2014)

Just realy realy pleased I have not got a sweet tooth steff


----------

